# African Tiger Fish (Hydrocynus) + Arowana cohab?



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

hi,

Im considering getting a secondary tank for my P's and converting the main tank into something else. i love my pygos, but they are far too skiddish and better IMO in a secondary tank in the workshop while the main tank is in living room.

Have done some preliminary research but none too conclusive.

The target mix is to have a group of african tiger fish and arowana(s).

prefer to keep a cross back gold asian arowana but these are not cheap and dont want a mistake. The other option are a couple of silver arrow arowanas. NOt that the latter are less worthy of safety but economics do come into play.

Now I've found more info on the net saying ATFs are ok with tank mates their size or larger and don't look similar to them.
I've seen an australian arowana in a tank with a group of ATF's.
Seen couple videos online of ATFs with other more docile fish. 
One video of single ATF/arowana/Gar/some other fish together in a small tank.

my tank's about 9x3x2.5ft ~ 500gallons. plan is to keep 5-7 ATFs and one asian arowana or 2 silver arrow arowanas. + some filler fish.

Any inputs would be greatly appreciated. thanks!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

With afoot print like that-----You could possibly get away with it-I have seen some ATF and Aro cohabs as well-----I'm just not willing to lose the stok myself-It will always be a shot in the dark when mixing species like this.......


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

You are always at risk mixing different predators. I myself just had a bad eye opening experience with my Armatus/Snakehead cohab! If you get some ATFs, post some pics. I love those fuckers!


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

thanks for advice...

from what i've read, and observation of their teeth structure, body type, it doesnt appear they are ... what's the term? ... appears they grab and swallow whole rather than grab and shear off chunks type eaters. Guessing a significantly larger fish would be safe. I'd rather the arowana attack rather than the other way around. ATFs can out manuver an arowana. as aggressive as ATFs are in feeding, have read they arent fighters.

hmmm....


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah they grab and swallow whole like most fish. I have seen them in tanks with Armatus, Arrowanas, and Snakeheads. It is just a risk with any predator!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Any aro would QUICKLY outgrow an ATF ANY ATF and eat it. Unless you can start off with some large 8" plus ATF which would be hard to do and not to mention very pricey, your cohab probably wont work.

Plus if you thought your pygos were skittish, wait till you get an ATF...they are WAY more skittish in my experience.


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Any aro would QUICKLY outgrow an ATF ANY ATF and eat it. Unless you can start off with some large 8" plus ATF which would be hard to do and not to mention very pricey, your cohab probably wont work.
> 
> Plus if you thought your pygos were skittish, wait till you get an ATF...they are WAY more skittish in my experience.


of the ones that i've seen, yes in a way they are more skittish but when they bolt, they tend to circle the tank. The pygos do this much less gracefully, uproot plants, wedge themselves under drift wood ...









Yes agree sizing is very important. I'll have to confirm cost but last time I asked the shop, they said when they do have them, around 80USD for 5-6" fish. This is at the semi-wholesale level in china. i should take a photo of this place an post... it's crazy. china bred pygos can be had for 1USD 3-4" size.

it's the asian aro's that cost a lot of money. not sure how overseas but they range from 900usd to well over 3000usd for gold crossbacks by pedigree, size ranges from 4" to a foot. Really nice ones can go near 9k-over 10k range. even at the lowest range this is my main concern.

ATF size choice is much smaller in comparison to the aro so will have to adjust according to ATFs. asian arrows dont get as big and grow much slower than silver arrows.

Does anyone have info on rate of annual growth for ATFs?

thnx


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Well Ive owned alot of different characins including hydrocynus and I can tell you that they WILL SMASH THE GLASS. The only characin Ive owned that rarely if ever did that as a Hydrolycus armatus.

At 5" expect 2-4" in the first year with excellent conditions.


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Well Ive owned alot of different characins including hydrocynus and I can tell you that they WILL SMASH THE GLASS. The only characin Ive owned that rarely if ever did that as a Hydrolycus armatus.
> 
> At 5" expect 2-4" in the first year with excellent conditions.


 yes i've read they fatally dart into glass/obstables... would love to have the armatus actually but havent seen so much as a shadow of one on the market...thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sounds pretty good, I would like to see some pics of the tank and the progess on what you decide.


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

i got a few fish

Couldn't find any armatus but settled for 4 3"H. scomberoides
Couple dorodos 5"
will pick up 2-4 tiger fish, one vittatus, 2-3 goliaths (store's got a couple with blinded eyes at a discount)

Right now in seperate tanks, wont put them together until the piranhas are moved and scomberoides grow to comparable size.

decided not to get the arrows, want to keep enough space in the tank. might throw couple long nose gar in there for decorative purposes that live in my pond about 12 inches

will post pics soon


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

tank these will eventually go in









some pics of piranhas while Im at this


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

on closer inspection, dont think these are scombs, rather Genus Rhaphiodon vulpinus


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I cant see the pics to verify if you have true dorado but if so they are most likely going to tear your other fish to pieces. Your Ralph has zero chance with them. The hydrocynus may fair a bit better and would be a SEXY co-hab if it works.


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> I cant see the pics to verify if you have true dorado but if so they are most likely going to tear your other fish to pieces. Your Ralph has zero chance with them. The hydrocynus may fair a bit better and would be a SEXY co-hab if it works.


was hoping they'd be ok once they were grown out to a similar size. lots of cover in the tank.

dorados 5inch 
ralphs are 3 inch

tank's 9ft long

hydro's will be 6inch or so

I've seen tanks with armatus and dorados together, are ralphs not as tough?


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

alright it's done

39 pygos moved 

































4 ATFs 6-10" and tank mates (4 4" payara, 2 12" gars, 2 5" dorados, 2 4" -dont know english name, long headed fish)


----------

